# OT: World Cup Fever



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm ashamed to say that although the NBA Finals are on right now, and a very exciting one at that, my attention has gone straight to the FIFA World Cup. Hong Kong people are nuts about the event, going back to our history as a British Colony. You literally can't ignore the World Cup while living here, and the fever has caught on to me....

So any of you guys watching it as well? We have quite a multi-national group of posters here so I thought it'd be interesting to see if you guys are following it as well.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

YM, you are not alone. I know in US soccer is not that big, however, we watch it. We watch that even in my English and Math Calsses. lol. 
In every sporting events once you feel the excitement you will want to see it more.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I hate soccer :angel: 
always found it boring


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

FIFA's exciting and whether yoiu like it or not, you should go watch it, because it comes around once every four years, and it's just too good to miss.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> I hate soccer :angel:
> always found it boring


Soccer is fun if you have played it and know the rules and gameplay, just like American Football. 
When I introduced Football to one of my friends who had never seen a football game before, he was like he would never enjoy the game, but now he is all cool about it.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I hate soccer :angel:
> always found it boring


thank god, i thought i would be the only person here who didnt give a **** about the world cup


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ye...I have more interest in the world cup than the nba finals...not that basketball isnt great, but soccer his the highest priority when it comes to sport.

Everyone to their own though. I mean I hate Baseball, the most meaningless sport ever along with cricket. But I am sure many people in this forum love it.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm ashamed to say that although the NBA Finals are on right now, and a very exciting one at that, my attention has gone straight to the FIFA World Cup. Hong Kong people are nuts about the event, going back to our history as a British Colony. You literally can't ignore the World Cup while living here, and the fever has caught on to me....
> 
> So any of you guys watching it as well? We have quite a multi-national group of posters here so I thought it'd be interesting to see if you guys are following it as well.


I'm actually in Hong Kong at the moment since before the World Cup started. However because of family business (the reason i'm here) i've been getting up promptly in the mornings every morning so I haven't managed to watch any match live beyond the 9pm HK time kick off ones as I just can't stay awake beyond that! And that's if I'm even at home in the evenings as I usually have to go out to eat. However they do repeat the games all day long (lol) so I've seen most of the action, albeit possibly not live. Going back to England on Wednesday evening so from Thursday on I'll be watching as many of the games live that I want to when I get back.

Oh yeah, and will it stop raining over here please!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Admittedly the most I am watching is the highlights. I'll watch when pool play is over.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

WhoRocks said:


> I'm actually in Hong Kong at the moment since before the World Cup started. However because of family business (the reason i'm here) i've been getting up promptly in the mornings every morning so I haven't managed to watch any match live beyond the 9pm HK time kick off ones as I just can't stay awake beyond that! And that's if I'm even at home in the evenings as I usually have to go out to eat. However they do repeat the games all day long (lol) so I've seen most of the action, albeit possibly not live. Going back to England on Wednesday evening so from Thursday on I'll be watching as many of the games live that I want to when I get back.
> 
> Oh yeah, and will it stop raining over here please!


Yeah the weather is sucking right now... I did manage to stay up for all 3 games on Saturday, but no way I can do the same on the weekends.



reno2000 said:


> Ye...I have more interest in the world cup than the nba finals...not that basketball isnt great, but soccer his the highest priority when it comes to sport.


Aussie v.s. Japan in 1 hr!!!

I used to not like soccer as well. It is pretty much the contrast of basketball - instead of expecting them to score in every posession, you can very easily sit through nil nil games. But in contrast, this is what's exciting about soccer, players have to gut out 100% effort to earn a goal, and another 100% to prevent a goal. And once you watch it more, you will learn to apppreciate the strategy and tactics in the sport (no, not the flopping and whining about fouls). Try to catch at least one Brazil game, Ronaldhino makes you enjoy watching soccer.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I may watch a couple of matches. I like watching those African countries that have no hope of winning. They play with abandon.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I love watching... but can't at work... does anyone know of any audio streams online playing the games?


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I may watch a couple of matches. I like watching those African countries that have no hope of winning. They play with abandon.


Ye those days are pretty much in the past mate. Many of those African nations are just as good as some nations with bigger reputations. The Argentina - Ivory Coast game two days ago is a great example. They played just as well as the Argies in the first half. 



Yao Mania said:


> Aussie v.s. Japan in 1 hr!!!


Ye we won.. :cheers: ..3-1...Cahill is Clutch City...he must have some Houston links somewhere....maybe he is a cousin of TMac :tongue:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess the World Cup really isn't a huge deal for everybody down here in Beaumont, TX. A lot of the immigrants from Mexico are really following it and then there are also a good bit of people here that have played soccer since they were young and of course they're following the World Cup. But for the most part this is football (American) country and the only other sports that the general public go crazy for are basketball and baseball. But I'll probably check into the Cup once it gets into some of the final rounds.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

reno2000 said:


> Ye those days are pretty much in the past mate. Many of those African nations are just as good as some nations with bigger reputations. The Argentina - Ivory Coast game two days ago is a great example. They played just as well as the Argies in the first half.


Yeah, I was thinking of the '98 World Cup, which is the only one I ever really followed. Nigeria and Cameroon. They didn't even qualify this time, did they?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I think soccer is really boring. Still, I sort of follow the US. But I can't and won't stay for all those late night games.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

US got snapped didnt they?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> US got snapped didnt they?


 Quite.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

oh baby Australia 3 - 1 Japan hahaha we won 3 goals in the last 8 minutes i love Tim Cahill :biggrin: and as i recall the USA coach dubbed us the easy-beats? i do believe you lost 3-0 :biggrin: 
*BRING ON BRAZIL*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

In Soccer, the fans have to way a long time for the goals that's maybe why when someone only likes fast score scoring sports is more likely to hate hockey and soccer.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> In Soccer, the fans have to way a long time for the goals that's maybe why when someone only likes fast score scoring sports is more likely to hate hockey and soccer.


 Actually, even hockey is more interesting than soccer. All those body checks make it really interesting. :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Had a blast watching Korea/Togo at a pub tonight. Lots of crazy Korean fans who were really into it.

C'mon everyone, catch on World Cup fever!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Had a blast watching Korea/Togo at a pub tonight. Lots of crazy Korean fans who were really into it.
> 
> C'mon everyone, catch on World Cup fever!


I'd like to root for any team that plays the dirty and shameless Korea team even if I am not a soccer fan.(remember what they did in last Japan-Korea World Cup? however every single Korean I've met was thinking they did nothing wrong and their wins are legit. wtf? Have never seen any bigger homers than them. And they always tend to take these sports games too seriously, relate them to national glory or disgrace and if they win(no matter by what means), they always take advantage of this to prove how superior of a race they are. (just try to read one english or Chinese edition of some major Korean newspapers, u will definitely find it since they are filled with this kind of jokes) lmao.

They seriously suffer from a severe inferiority complex that manifests itself in a very immature way.

I always avoid talking about "fair play" with Koreans at all costs, unless I know they have been educated abroad and have not been subjected by Korean media propaganda.

(Please edit it if the Mods find this not appropriate :wink


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm rooting for Brasil and Argentina, since Chile didn't qualify....we suck :sad:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I'd like to root for any team that plays the dirty and shameless Korea team even if I am not a soccer fan.(remember what they did in last Japan-Korea World Cup? however every single Korean I've met was thinking they did nothing wrong and their wins are legit. wtf? Have never seen any bigger homers than them. And they always tend to take these sports games too seriously, relate them to national glory or disgrace and if they win(no matter by what means), they always take advantage of this to prove how superior of a race they are. (just try to read one english or Chinese edition of some major Korean newspapers, u will definitely find it since they are filled with this kind of jokes) lmao.
> 
> They seriously suffer from a severe inferiority complex that manifests itself in a very immature way.
> 
> ...


No Personal Attacks - YM

What exactly did we do in the last world cup that was so dirty and shameless? Beating Poland, Portugal, Italy and Spain to reach the semi finals? Are you from one of those countries? 

And what the hell is this about having to prove our racial superiority? Go talk to the Chinese, they're the ones with the inferiority complex, just look at their athlete breeding programs and drugged up athletes always getting busted at the olympics...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Had a blast watching Korea/Togo at a pub tonight. Lots of crazy Korean fans who were really into it.
> 
> C'mon everyone, catch on World Cup fever!


seriously? how did you pull that off? every time i go to a bar or wings place or wherever to watch a game, i never end up watching it.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> Blah


I thought u belonged to those korean who were educated abroad thus were not as blind as the one who were educated in Korea, huh? 



TracywtFacy said:


> What exactly did we do in the last world cup that was so dirty and shameless? Beating Poland, Portugal, Italy and Spain to reach the semi finals? Are you from one of those countries?


U know what u guyes did in the last world cup in games against Italy and Spain and u know what I was talking about if you r not unbelievably blind. I don't need to be from one of those countries to realize some simple facts. 

I've never deny that your soccer team is way better than the Chinese team and you guys's work ethics are what the damn lazy Chinese soccer players lack of. And I have no problems with u guys beating Poland, Portugal in last world cup, actually at that time I was rooting for u guys since we r Asian brothers. And of course I don't have problems of u guys coming back and beating Togo last night, I think u guys did a great job. But any human being that are not totally blind and have a little idea of "fair play" would not appreciate the way u guys beat Italy and Spain, 



TracywtFacy said:


> And what the hell is this about having to prove our racial superiority? Go talk to the Chinese, they're the ones with the inferiority complex, just look at their athlete breeding programs and drugged up athletes always getting busted at the olympics...


Whenver you are around Koreans (not including the ones who have been educated abroad like u), their number one goal is to contantly shove down your throat their absolutely stupid ideas of why Korea is the best nation on earth, why they are the smartest or best looking race, and why other countries are inferior to Korea. Very immature and very rude. And why did darn weird stuffs always happen whenever any sports games were held in Korea? (see: 88 Seoul Olympics, 02 World Cup, 02 Asian Games).

And I am kinda astonished by the Koreans' almost complete lack of interest in the other 31 teams in the WC tournament or any other team except the Korea in any international sports games. In contrast, the fans of most other countries rallied behind a variety of teams and enjoyed the games, showing enthusiasm not only for their own team, but an appreciation for other cultures as well.

I hate to generalize and stereotype a group of ppl cuz people vary but the oneness and "consistency" of Koreans I've met really surprised me. 


And r u talking about that latest book on Yao Ming which says Yao was a product of Chinese genetic program and he was drugged to grow that tall? So that's the source on which ur theory r based and u seriously believe that? Wow, I am really impressed.

And yes, In China, it's true that many promising young kids are trained since very young just try to win medals in international sports games, but don't forget China is still a communist country (at least politically) and all of the former communist countries did this. If China were a democracy country like Korea, I really don't think most of the common people would agree to invest a tremendous amount of taxation on this.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I thought u belonged to those korean who were educated abroad thus were not as blind as the one who were educated in Korea, huh?



I'm a Korean-born Australian, and my eyesight is good enough to see that you are indeed No Personal Attacks! -YM

I don't want to pick an arguement with you. This is a peaceful forum for Rox fans, so try to keep your ignorant generalisations of other peoples to yourself. I know too many good Chinese people for me to carry on defaming your country. I suggest you do the same. I love Yao - why can't you love Ha???


But back to the subject of soccer, it has been a good week, with both Australia and Korea with heroic comeback wins... I am very happy. Although the African teams haven't had much success in the first week, it is great to see the gap between the traditional powerhouses of soccer and the relative newcomers lessen dramatically...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> I'm a Korean-born Australian, and my eyesight is good enough to see that you are indeed Blah.
> 
> I don't want to pick an arguement with you. This is a peaceful forum for Rox fans, so try to *keep your ignorant generalisations of other peoples to yourself*.


U can just curse me, but It's better for you to also realize that this is the sentiment shared by many foreigners. 



TracywtFacy said:


> I know too many good Chinese people for me to carry on defaming your country. I suggest you do the same.* I love Yao - why can't you love Ha???
> *


So ur logic is that I must love Ha because u love Yao? So by the same logic all Yao fans must love Ha? lmao.

And Where the heck did I say I hate Ha? He might not be so great a basketball player, but I always find him a kind and modest man, not like most of the arrogant and ignorant Koreans I've met.(again, NOT including the Korean who have been educated abroad like u) I actually like this kid although I did sometimes make fun of his appearance. (Do u think that all the ppl on numerous forums making fun of his or Sam's appearance are Ha or Sam haters?)



And I don't wanna deny the due credit of your soccer team in last WC. U guys played ur hearts out and played well, plus I like the passion and energy u guys demonstrated. And it's ok to say that it was refs' mistakes and terrible calls are inevitable at each game. I can accept that. But totally denying that some calls by the refs in 2002 were grossly wrong and stating that It's u guys' skills that won these games is simply ridiculous. I think u would be wise not to state that opinion near any Spanish and Italian supporters after the 2002 quarterfinal. Don't be a even bigger homer than "Amarca". 

I personally prefer a clean, sportsmanlike WC. Let's hope u guys can shine again this year, this time without the favoritism of the officials to taint the world’s memory.




Plz just delete what I said in this thread if the Mods find them crossing the line.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> And I don't wanna deny the due credit of your soccer team in last WC. U guys played ur hearts out and played well, plus I like the passion and energy u guys demonstrated. And it's ok to say that it was refs' mistakes and terrible calls are inevitable at each game. I can accept that. But totally denying that some calls by the refs in 2002 were grossly wrong and stating that It's u guys' skills that won these games is simply ridiculous. I think u would be wise not to state that opinion near any Spanish and Italian supporters after the 2002 quarterfinal. Don't be a even bigger homer than "Amarca".
> 
> I personally prefer a clean, sportsmanlike WC. Let's hope u guys can shine again this year, this time without the favoritism of the officials to taint the world’s memory.



Oh, there were some bad calls were there? And how does this make our national team dirty and unsportsmanlike? How does it reflect on our team at all? Do you expect us to focus on that as we reflect on our performances? I have seen some pretty badly officiated games, whatever sport, and sorry but I have yet to see a sportsman say after a game "oh no, we really should have lost that game, but thanks to the ref clearly rooting for us, we were able to get the W"?

Or as fans, should we have all sat in our rooms at home to dwell on the shame of winning "unfairly", rather than show those incredible scenes of celebration? Talk about sour grapes...






kisstherim said:


> So ur logic is that I must love Ha because u love Yao? So by the same logic all Yao fans must love Ha? lmao.
> 
> And Where the heck did I say I hate Ha? He might not be so great a basketball player, but I always find him a kind and modest man, not like most of the arrogant and ignorant Koreans I've met.(again, NOT including the Korean who have been educated abroad like u) I actually like this kid although I did sometimes make fun of his appearance. (Do u think that all the ppl on numerous forums making fun of his or Sam's appearance are Ha or Sam haters?)





I was joking, tweety bird


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

^Look at the Arguments above.
That's some world cup fevers, I like that. 
Anyway, why argue about the 2002 world cup if we are in 2006 now?
People will learn the truth, if Korea is really "cheating" or some sort,in the future they wont held any competition right? 
Cut all the Cr*p, Let's watch some soccer. 
Germany won! 1:0 yes!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> Oh, there were some bad calls were there? And how does this make our national team dirty and unsportsmanlike? How does it reflect on our team at all? Do you expect us to focus on that as we reflect on our performances? I have seen some pretty badly officiated games, whatever sport, and sorry but I have yet to see a sportsman say after a game "oh no, we really should have lost that game, but thanks to the ref clearly rooting for us, we were able to get the W"?


So u finally admitted there were a few blatantly bad calls in the Korea-Italy/Spain games? 



TracywtFacy said:


> Or as fans, should we have all sat in our rooms at home to dwell on the shame of winning "unfairly", rather than show those incredible scenes of celebration? Talk about sour grapes...


No, I have no problems with that. What disgusted me was just that none of the Koreans I've met actually admitted some calls by the refs in these two games were obviously wrong and most of them seriously believed it's their skills or even racial superiority that won these games. Instead of realizing what I thought was just a common opinion shared by many of the soccer fans except the Koreans themselves in the world, they were always talking about the lame sour grapes theory like u did. What sour grapes? Haven't I said ur soccer team was way better than Team China which I don't even give a crap? 

And mind you, in the semi-finals of last World Collegiate Games hosted in China, Yao Ming's block in the last sec saved China, but countless Chinese was saying in the internet forums that it was a goaltending thus China didn't deserve the win. And u can never imagine that after Liu Xiang's(the Olympic record holder of the 110-meter hurdles)victory in last World Athletics Golden League, how many Chinese were speaking that Liu jumped the gun. So plz don't assume people are all the same, there are some people who value the "fairness" and "sportsmanship" above the pure "win" of their nations.






TracywtFacy said:


> *tweety bird*.


Typical response from the Koreans when ppl talk about the _incredible_ performace of their soccer team in 02 World Cup.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

You can deny it, but it sounds like a classic case of sour grapes to me, and you're obviously trying to avoid the question - How does a few bad calls by refs make our team "dirty" and "shameless"? 

I retract my previous taunts towards you, but still you are naive. Do you realise refs make mistakes? Did you see the goal by Japan against Australia just a few days ago, where the ref totally missed the blatant push by two Japanese players on our keeper, allowing the ball to sail into the net? Do you know he apologised to him at half time, saying he made a mistake, and when the game was over he said he "thanked God" that his earlier error didn't cost Australia the match, which would have dashed our hopes almost as soon as we had begun?

Further, can you grasp the shocking fact that refs, even if it's only subconscious, can be influenced by 80,000 supporters cheering for one team? Now do you understand the term "home-court advantage", and why it is so coveted? I mean, I might have conceded our team got lucky if we had won one or two games. But consider - we topped our group undefeated, and reached the semi-finals, where we lost 1-0 to Germany because we simply ran out of gas, as only in our wildest dreams could we have progressed so far to be just one step from reaching the World Cup final. 

We beat some of the best teams in the world - Poland and Portugal, then knocked out Italy and Spain. We have also proved we can win away from home, opening our campaign in Germany with a win over Togo. We have proven that we belong on the world stage. We are a strong, skillful, dedicated team. "Dirty and shameless", did you say? Only in your dreams, mate.

And oh, you poor thing, all those Koreans you know (all 2 of them), asserting we won solely through our racial superiority, let me console you... But seriously, you must understand we are a fiercely patriotic people - by nature as well as through other factors, historical and whatnot, of which I won't go into here. So I would be the first to apologise if it sometimes gets antagonising, though on the whole it is good-natured, as the whole world saw in the magnitude and fervour of the masses in '02. 

Further, if we are over-zealous in our jubilation, consider our soccer history. It has been tragic. Five World Cup appearances, including four in succession prior to '02, and we couldn't win a single match in all those games. It became a national obsession. Then '02 happened. 

So try to understand if some of us make that event more than what it was. 

And get a clue before making claims you don't fully understand, don't make generalisations, and don't give meaningless examples that prove jack-all.




(Mods plz just delete kisstherim's posts in this thread coz they're ignorant)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I Start Fires said:


> seriously? how did you pull that off? every time i go to a bar or wings place or wherever to watch a game, i never end up watching it.


You're in the wrong country my friend


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> (Mods plz just delete kisstherim's posts in this thread coz they're ignorant)


I think you can't say Kisstherim's posts are ignorant, it's just an argument betwenn the two sides of the fans. It's like the he says she says situation. Wish both of you stop the argument and give each other a hug.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Kid, YM asked me not to reply any more, so I won't. I think I have made my points very clearly in my previous posts, And you have, so DROP IT -YM


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> You're in the wrong country my friend


i mean any game. ive missed a lot of playoff games in the nba doing that.

i live in texas and ive missed football games doing that.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> i mean any game. ive missed a lot of playoff games in the nba doing that.
> 
> i live in texas and ive missed football games doing that.


I feel you man, I have the same problem too. I think we are just easily to be distracted. For example, tonight there is the game four of the Finals, I need to put the TV screen on aside of my computer screen inorder to watch it. 
When I go to some Bar to watch games, I would be drinking and talking, when the game is over, i still have no idea. lol.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

goo aussies!!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I Start Fires said:


> i mean any game. ive missed a lot of playoff games in the nba doing that.
> 
> i live in texas and ive missed football games doing that.


nah, not here, people are so into it. It's like watching the game at home with a bunch of buddies screaming after every play. 

Just don't bring a girl with you, then she'll be like "oh, who's that?", "why'd he blow the whistle?", "ohh, look at that crazy fan!", and the dreaded "David Beckham's so cute".


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> nah, not here, people are so into it. It's like watching the game at home with a bunch of buddies screaming after every play.
> 
> Just don't bring a girl with you, then she'll be like "oh, who's that?", "why'd he blow the whistle?", "ohh, look at that crazy fan!", and the dreaded "David Beckham's so cute".


Hey Now!! You are just bringing the wrong girls!! LOL Though I have to say there are several hotties on the US team!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> Hey Now!! You are just bringing the wrong girls!! LOL Though I have to say there are several hotties on the US team!


You'll probably love this (guys, click at your own risk):
http://towleroad.typepad.com/towleroad/2006/04/sportrait_itali.html


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> You'll probably love this (guys, click at your own risk):
> http://towleroad.typepad.com/towleroad/2006/04/sportrait_itali.html



:makeout: :rotf: Thanks for the link... Soccer/futbol players have the nicest...legs!

It's really sad to me that all the best sites online for veiwing male figures are for gay guys...sigh... its like they don't think girls like eye candy... oh well! heehee :cheers:


----------

